# Salsa Recipes Needed



## SizzlininIN (Aug 8, 2005)

With the fresh ingredients popping up now at the farmers market I'd like to try my hand at making this.  Do any of you have a recipe that people brag about?


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 8, 2005)

Here are a couple that I like from my collection.

*Fresh Tomato Salsa*
4 large chopped tomatoes
1 diced jalapeno pepper (optional)
1 small can or tomato paste
½ c each of finely chopped parsley and cilantro
1 small finely diced onion
Juice from half a lime
½ tsp cumin (or more to taste)


Stir all ingredients in a non-reactive bowl until well mixed. Let the flavors meld for 1 hour or more before serving.

Wasabi Woman posted this one here awhie ago and I like it because it doesn't call for cilantro (try as I might, I just don't like it!):

*Salsa Fresca *

2 ripe tomatoes (about 1 lb. total), chopped 
1/2 red onion, chopped 
1 clove minced garlic 
1/3 cup coarsely chopped flat-leafed parsley 
juice of 1 lime (about 1/4 cup) 
1/2 jalapeno, cored seeded and minced 
(or use your favorite hot sauce or red pepper flakes) 

In a large bowl, combine the tomato, onion, parsley, lime juice and whatever you are using for heat. 
Toss gently to mix well. Serve at room temperature, or chilled. 
Makes about 3 cups. 

_*Not a secret ingredient, but a good thing to know... _
_Salt will draw moisture from the tomatoes, making the salsa watery as it sits; so, if you add salt, do so just before serving._


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't have a recipe, but I like to make a type of pico. It is really simple, but the key is to get very fresh produce.

Chopped tomato with some of the juice removed
onion chopped (I like to put it into some ice water first to make it less potent)
cilantro chopped
lime juice
garlic very finely chopped
drizzle of good quality olive oil on top

sometimes I will add these or leave them out depending on my mood
chopped jalapeno
toasted pine nuts-put on right before serving for extra texture


----------



## amber (Aug 8, 2005)

I dont have exact quantities for this recipe, so just use what you like.

Ingredients:

Fresh tomatoes
Fresh garlic cloves 
Fresh jalapenos
Fresh onion
Fresh Cilantro
Fresh lime

Roast tomatoes in the oven.  Allow to cool and then peel, chop them up ( remove seeds if you like, I didnt).  Roast garlic with skins on them, in a cast iron pan on the stove, do the same with the jalapenos, turning them when charred. When done, remove the skins from the garlic and mash the garlic, remove the skin and stems from the jalapenos.  Keep the seeds from the jalapenos if you like your salsa hot (use gloves when handling jalapenos so you dont burn your eyes).  Chop up some onion.  

Combine all in a bowl, throw in some chopped fresh cilantro, and squeeze lime over all.  The roasted veggies gives this salsa a really great taste.  I've used this salsa on beef and chicken kabobs, as well as on top of nachos.  Enjoy!


----------



## Gerrycooks (Aug 8, 2005)

I like to use ripe peaches lemon juice sweet onion fresh herbs hot peppers. vinegar. Serve with fish or grilled chicken


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 8, 2005)

Sierra's Salsa

4-5 tomatoes
2-3 jalapenos, minced (seeds and all)
1 onion, diced
2-3 garlic cloves, minced
1-2 limes, squeezed of juice
Salt and pepper, to taste
1/2 to 1 cup cilantro leaves, chopped
1/4 cup olive oil
1 teaspoon dried mexican oregano

Combine all ingredients well.


----------



## msalper (Aug 9, 2005)

*Tomato Salsa*

-2 tomatoes(planed)
-2 tomatoes(peel and chopped)
-1 cup tomato sauce
-1 stuffed green pepper(chopped fine)
-1 stuffed red pepper(chopped fine)
-3 cloves of garlic(chopped fine)
-2 green onions(chooped fine)
-125 ml. vinegar
-125 gr. flower oil
-blackpepper
-salt

Combine all ingredients well and keep it in ref...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 9, 2005)

wow guys those all sound wonderful.  i can't wait to try them.  Thanks!


----------



## mish (Aug 10, 2005)

Strawberry Salsa

½ cup diced red onion
1 pint strawberries, sliced in ¼-inch pieces (about 2 cups)
1 cup diced papaya
1 cup diced mango
1 (1-inch) jalapeño pepper, seeded and finely diced
2 teaspoons balsamic vinegar
1¼ teaspoons salt

Soak red onion in ice water for 15 minutes, drain and pat dry. Combine it with strawberries, papaya, mango, jalapeño, vinegar and salt. Serve with cheese quesadillas, pork, chicken or fish. Makes about 2½ cups.


----------

